
Dozens of companies found open to SAP bug patched years ago - based2
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/05/dozens-of-companies-breached-through-sap-bug-patched-years-ago/
======
based2
[http://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/797/SAP.html](http://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/797/SAP.html)

[http://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/5029/Sap-
db.html](http://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/5029/Sap-db.html)

